# NU Metal Tunings Drop B flat on a seven



## MetalThrasher (Jun 5, 2016)

I've never really been into playing NU Metal but I buddy of mine wants to start playing this type of music soon. I'm mostly a thrash metal player and my sevens are either tuned to A or B flat standard tuning. I know that bands like Otep use drop B flat tuning on six strings but how would I tune one of my sevens to drop B flat? Also, how bad will this throw my current setup off if I use my guitar tuned to A standard? I know this is a dumb question but I never ever drop tune so this is new to me.


----------



## wat (Jun 5, 2016)

That's my main tuning for 7 string. Sounds very cool. 

Bb, F, Bb, Eb, Ab, C, F

Or in other words, the low string 1 half step down from standard with the other 6 strings 1 half step up from standard. 

It'll probably throw your setup off a good bit. 


For this tuning I just use 9-46 and a 65 or 68 for the low Bb. Most people would probably just use a 60 for the low Bb.


----------



## pastanator (Jun 5, 2016)

I use Drop Bb on a 7 for goregrind. It's just tuning your high 6 strings up a half step to F and your low string down a half step to Bb. Full tuning is Bb F Bb Eb Ab C F. Strings would depend on your scale length and taste. For me I use 10-67 Kalium on a 26.5" scale but my buddy uses 10-60 GHS on 25.5. You might wanna use 9s or something since it is tuning up. Always set up your guitar when you're changing tuning/string gauges if you plan on keeping it set up like that for any significant period of time


----------



## MetalThrasher (Jun 5, 2016)

I have 10 - 64 on a 25.5 scale. How bad will it throw off my current setup? So with my current guitar being tuned to A standard I will actually be tuning each string up? I feel like an idiot asking this but like I've said I've never been into the drop tuning thing but I understand that a lot of NuMetal bands use this type of tuning.


----------



## pastanator (Jun 5, 2016)

Yea. Your low A will become an A#, and then the rest of your guitar will go up by a step and a half from where it is now.


----------



## Eptaceros (Jun 5, 2016)

Why don't you just settle on playing in Drop A? Everything's in standard tuning except for the lowest string and you don't have to re-set up your guitar.


----------



## MetalThrasher (Jun 5, 2016)

Yeah I think this will def throw my setup off. One on of sevens is tuned to B standard but it has a floyd so I know that's gonna be a PITA to setup. I think I'll just wait till I change pickups in the guitar that I was thinking about using for this tuning as it's not a floyd. Thanks everyone!


----------



## MetalThrasher (Jun 5, 2016)

Eptaceros said:


> Why don't you just settle on playing in Drop A? Everything's in standard tuning except for the lowest string and you don't have to re-set up your guitar.



I was thinking about that but I would like use the drop B flat tuning as I'm learning that a lot of NU Metal bands use this particular tuning. BTW I do have a six string that I can try this one but on but its only tuned to D so again I know my setup is going to be all messed up.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 5, 2016)

There are no rules, tune however you want. Unless you're changing tuning in order to do covers, I can't see why it's necessary - stick to an agreed tuning that you're comfortable with an just write from there.

I'm quite looking forward to the eventual and inevitable return of nu metal, it will be fun and refreshing after the tech onslaught we've had for the last decade.


----------



## MetalThrasher (Jun 5, 2016)

Esp Griffyn said:


> There are no rules, tune however you want. Unless you're changing tuning in order to do covers, I can't see why it's necessary - stick to an agreed tuning that you're comfortable with an just write from there.
> 
> I'm quite looking forward to the eventual and inevitable return of nu metal, it will be fun and refreshing after the tech onslaught we've had for the last decade.



What tuning would you recommend I try for my seven for Nu Metal? I'm not trying to do covers. I just need a start for writing. BTW I hope nu metal returns!


----------



## Eptaceros (Jun 5, 2016)

Choosing a particular tuning because 'x' amount of bands have done it is silly. Do what works for you. If you're not interested in re-setting up your guitar, stick to standard tuning and drop the lowest string. You don't even need to drop the lowest string! You can still write any numetal riff you want using standard tuning.

Your guitar is a tool that's meant to work for you, not the other way around.


----------



## MetalThrasher (Jun 5, 2016)

So if I wanna try my guitar setup to A standard all I have to do is drop the A to a F#? Sorry for the dumb questions as I don't drop tune.


----------



## pastanator (Jun 5, 2016)

you dont even have to drop tune man. korn has done nu metal in A standard for like what thirty years now? Its all about whatever tuning inspires you. you could even use both guitars set up exactly how they are now and have some songs in Bb standard and some in A standard. you could tune your guitar to CABBAGE if thats whats inspiring to you


----------



## Nag (Jun 5, 2016)

MetalThrasher said:


> So if I wanna try my guitar setup to A standard all I have to do is drop the A to a F#? Sorry for the dumb questions as I don't drop tune.




when people refer to any "standard" tuning, they mean a tuning that has the same string-to-string intervals as THE standard tuning, which would be EADGBE. so essentially, just shift ALL of the strings by the same amount of steps/half-steps and you get a detuned standard tuning. so "standard A tuning" would be a tuning with the same intervals as EADGBE, where the E gets tuned down to an A. You end up with ADGCEA on a 6-string. On a 7-string, standard A tuning is standard BEADGBE tuned one step down, that's ADGCFAD.

when people refer to any "drop" tuning, they mean a tuning that's exactly the same as standard, except for the lowest tuned string, which gets "dropped" a full step. so from EADGBE, drop D is exactly the same but the low E gets detuned to D, so DADGBE. drop A would be the same intervals as that, just lower : AEADF#B. That's B standard with a dropped bottom string. Alternatively, on a 7 string, you start with the standard BEADGBE and drop the low B to A, and you get AEADGBE. if you want a drop Bb, you just tune everything up a half-step from there.

BUT BE CAREFUL : some old-fashioned not-very-metal people may refer to *any* tuning that's lower than EADGBE as a "dropped tuning", which is kinda confusing.


----------



## MetalThrasher (Jun 5, 2016)

ADGCFAD that's my current tuning right now. So what do I drop the A to??


----------



## MFB (Jun 5, 2016)

If you want A standard on a 7, then leave it as is - that IS A Standard.


----------



## Nag (Jun 5, 2016)

if you're in ADGCFAD (so, A standard) right now...

if you still want a drop Bb tuning, do what the first reply in here said. so basically, you tune the DGCFAD strings up one step and a half, and the low A string one half step, that gives you Bb F Bb Eb Ab C F


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jun 5, 2016)

Tune to whatever feels the best for you.

I have my 1527 tuned to drop B. I know some people think it's weird to tune a 7 string up, but who cares. 

B F# B E A C# F# 

Strung with a D'Addario baritone set with an added 9. 

So 62, 46, 36, 26w, 17, 13, 9 gauge strings. 

Love it, but the 62 is a just a little loose so I'm going to try a 64 next string change.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Jun 5, 2016)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I'm quite looking forward to the eventual and inevitable return of nu metal, it will be fun and refreshing after the tech onslaught we've had for the last decade.



I completely agree with this!


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 5, 2016)

MetalThrasher said:


> ADGCFAD that's my current tuning right now. So what do I drop the A to??



Ya, you're in A standard now. If you want a dropped tuning, then tune the A down to G, and you'll have what's called "drop G." But like others have said: how you tube your guitar is completely irrelevant to the writing process. I'd argue that it's better to NOT mimic what others in the genre have done, as it will inhibit your ability to find your own style and voice. I personally play all sorts of music, and my guitars are always in E standard. I have 6, 7, 8, 9, and 10 strings, and they're all tuned the same, with each string added being lower than the standard six. Occasionally I'll tune down the lowest string for a cover, but generally I write exclusively in standard. I just know my way around the FB better if it never changes.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jun 5, 2016)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I'm quite looking forward to the eventual and inevitable return of nu metal, it will be fun and refreshing after the tech onslaught we've had for the last decade.



Definitely. I'm sure a lot of people here cringe at that thought, but I think some change is needed. 

I love the whole tech metal thing, but it's almost gotten over saturated like cockrock did in the late 80's. A .... ton of technical wankery by guys with crazy skill that really lacks soul and feeling. The quest to play the most technical riffs I think has overshadowed good songwriting. Not that there isn't a lot of these technical bands that *do* have feeling and great songwriting though. 

It's just like every other genre or "new" style that's gotten huge, became over saturated and stagnant, and died out, giving way to something else. I welcome it.

That said though, for the love of God I hope the rapping is left out of it this time around.


----------



## MetalThrasher (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks for all the help I'll try tuning my A on the 7 to G! Just need to try drop tunings but I'm sure I'll hate it. BTW what are some newer nu metal bands out there that I should listen to?


----------

